# Old Farts



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I'm passing this on as I did not want to be the only old fart receiving it. Actually, it's not a bad thing to be called, as you will see.


Old Farts are easy to spot at sporting events; during the playing of the Jana Gana Mana, Old Farts remove their caps and stand at attention and sing without embarrassment. They know the words and believe in them.

Old Farts remember World War II, 1948, the Chinese aggression, the '65 war, the '71 war, Yahya Khan and the British tyrants. They remember the Atomic Age, the Jet Age and the Moon Landing.
If you bump into an Old Fart on the sidewalk he will apologize. If you pass an Old Fart on the street, he will nod or tip his cap to a lady. Old Farts trust strangers and are courteous to women.
Old Farts hold the door for the next person and always, when walking, make certain the lady is on the inside for protection.
Old Farts get embarrassed if someone curses in front of women and children and they don't like any filth or dirty language on TV or in movies.
Old Farts have moral courage and personal integrity. They seldom brag unless it's about their children or grandchildren.
It's the Old Farts who know our great country is protected, not by politicians, but by the young men in the Armed Forces, serving their country.
This country needs Old Farts with their work ethic, sense of responsibility, pride in their country and decent values.
We need them now more than ever.
Thank God for Old Farts!

Pass this on to all the Old Farts you know. 

Someone pass this on to nomis he may find it funny


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm passing this on as I did not want to be the only old fart receiving it. Actually, it's not a bad thing to be called, as you will see.
> 
> ...


Proud to be a very old fart! We need more farts please, excuse the pun


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Didn't know that forum existed, ta Peter.
Also - do you HAVE to be an OLD Fart? Can't someone be a Middle Fart? Hope so . . .
Chris.


----------

